# Dutch Passport



## Nancy 18 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi All

I am a South African citizen , married to a Dutch citizen and ready to apply for a passport after completing the dutch exams.

I have applied to retain my SA citizenship through the SA embassy a few months.

Please can you share experiences of how long this process takes to get a response from the SA embassy if anyone else has attempted this.


Also do have to give up your South African passport on receipt of the dutch passport and then reapply for a SA one - would be keen to know experiences regarding this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

Holland does not allow dual citizenship and you are required to sign documents stating you willl not resume your citizenship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

_shel said:


> Holland does not allow dual citizenship and you are required to sign documents stating you willl not resume your citizenship.


There appears, however, to be an exception made for someone who is taking Dutch citizenship and is married to a Dutch citizen. I suppose under those circumstances, it's up to the South African government to decide if they will permit one of their citizens to take a second nationality.

Becoming a Dutch national | Dutch nationality | Government.nl Check the bullet points under "Naturalisation"
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats good news. Bad news wanting or needing to be a citizen of two countries who dont usually like dual citizenship!


----------

